# Trumpeter 1/700 Z-25



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I enjoyed this 1/700 kit from Trumpeter of the German WWII Destroyer Z-25. Scaled down from the 1/350 tooling, it's full of teeny-tiny parts. I used the PE included with the kit, as well as some railings from Gold Medal Models.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nicely detailed!


----------

